# K9 Selection



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm curious how departments select their K9 units. Do you prefer to get them from a pup to train them from then on? Or do you look for an already-trained grown animal? What is it you look for in a K9 prospect? Do your departments accept "donations" of dogs?

Just curious.


----------



## Derekc29r (Mar 12, 2013)

ISP just purchased a BM for k9 that was about 15k. Still a pup but has some great training already. Now it's mostly the handler getting trained


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

How old is the pup? I'm curious to know what traits they sought out in the dog. I'm looking into getting a pup once I find the right litter, and while I'm not an officer, would love to train my pup in protection and/or narcotics. If pup is trained in narcotics, my hubby (an officer) can use it for work.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You will not likely be able to train the dog for narcotics work. Narcotic kits for training dogs have small quantities of real narcotics that has to be purchased by a department or certified K9 trainer/handler.

Even with your husband working as a commissioned officer I don't think that qualifies.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hubby has whatever permission it is that he needs to get the training tools. The department is working on training another K9 in narcotics, though I'm not sure if they have real narcs, or just the scent. 

Either that, or I'm going to turn his K9 hopeful into a therapy dog.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My local police department seeks out males around one year of age, the higher the prey drive the better, and solid nerves/social/biddable/high hunt drive/genetic grips.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Does your department accept "donated" dogs if they fit within the parameters of what you're looking for?


----------

